# Mazama KBG availability



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

FYI, In case anyone is looking for Mazama, Hart Seed in CT has it right now. $8.10/lb for under 5 lbs; less for larger amounts.

https://hartseed.com/our-products/lawn-seeds/


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry, I may be an idiot, but where do you see it listed? I don't see it on the site or brochure...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

NikeFace said:


> Sorry, I may be an idiot, but where do you see it listed? I don't see it on the site or brochure...


I called and asked. Sorry.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

NikeFace said:


> Sorry, I may be an idiot, but where do you see it listed? I don't see it on the site or brochure...


the have a link in their lawn seed tab.
http://hartsturfpro.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Harts-Pro-Lawn-Seed-Website-List-17.1.pdf


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> the have a link in their lawn seed tab.
> http://hartsturfpro.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Harts-Pro-Lawn-Seed-Website-List-17.1.pdf


But they don't list single cultivars on that because the inventory turns over several times during the season.


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you, Green. Your post is perfect timing. I'm blending mazama with either nuglade, bewitched, or bedazzled for an overseed.

I know it's a tricky overseed with KBB, but I've had some success in the past. Plus, some spots are pretty bare. I'm trying to get more KBG into my relatively nice PRG lawn.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

nikeface: I got my mazama from long island cauliflower and paid $5.50 a lb. Then talking to another member on here and he got his from cd ford and sons and it was a lot cheaper, if i remember right i think it was a little less than $4.00 a lb. hope this helps.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

CD Ford & Sons is $3.50/lb, sod quality.

http://www.cdford.com/


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> CD Ford & Sons is $3.50/lb, sod quality.
> 
> http://www.cdford.com/


Wow, that's quite a difference from 8.10. Of course if you walk in to one of these places, no shipping cost. I probably won't be buying any Mazama, but will likely go into Hart to buy what I need and avoid shipping.

It's nice to have seed companies nearby so you can actually go there.


----------



## hannahbonetana (Jul 6, 2019)

zeus201 said:


> CD Ford & Sons is $3.50/lb, sod quality.
> 
> http://www.cdford.com/


Can you confirm its gold tagged? I haven't received a response from them yet. I spoke to Drew at Seedsuperstore and they just received their Mazama shipment and it is confirmed gold tagged. They just put the pictures up on their site. Seedsuperstore will run me $20 extra for the 10lbs I need, but if its gold tagged and CD Ford is blue, I'll probably buy from Seedsuperstore. Does anyone else have a confirmed gold tag Mazama supplier?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

hannahbonetana said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> > CD Ford & Sons is $3.50/lb, sod quality.
> ...


hmm is Seedsuperstore cutting you a deal or do we have that big of a difference in shipping cost? When I looked 10 lbs of Mazama at SSS is $110.99 and it's 65.35 at CD Ford. At least that was cost with shipping for me. Is gold vs blue tag really worth that extra $45? I'd say heck no but I know some on here are extremely picky.


----------



## hannahbonetana (Jul 6, 2019)

hannahbonetana said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you confirm its gold tagged? I haven't received a response from them yet. I spoke to Drew at Seedsuperstore and they just received their Mazama shipment and it is confirmed gold tagged. They just put the pictures up on their site. Seedsuperstore will run me $20 extra for the 10lbs I need, but if its gold tagged and CD Ford is blue, I'll probably buy from Seedsuperstore. Does anyone else have a confirmed gold tag Mazama supplier?
> ...


Unfortunately the shipping estimate to California from CD Ford was $48. More than the cost of the seed itself. The total was just about $90 for 10lbs from CD Ford vs the $110 from SSS.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

hannahbonetana said:


> hannahbonetana said:
> 
> 
> > zeus201 said:
> ...


Dang that's crazy. Either way I'm also interested if the seed from CD is gold tagged or not. I'm guessing no.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

It may be worth contacting Vista seed directly and see if they will ship, note they only sell in 25 and 50# bags though and are a bit slow to respond. I live close so drove down there, they sold me 0/0 seed for $4/lb for a full 25# bag.

I already sold off my extra 10# in the Marketplace. Shipping just isnt cheap even with a flat rate USPS box it was 15 bucks for a box big enough to ship 5# of seed. Otherwise i'd totally buy and resell some 50# bags or something but not sure if theres that much of a market? You could fit 10# in a $20 shipping box? If enough people interested i'd totally go buy a 50# bag and split it up for $5/lb (5# min) + shipping. ($15 per 5, $20 per 10, can discuss shipping on larger). Making it $70 for 10# and 40 for 5# pretty much anywhere in the US with 3 day shipping. I suppose if enough people PM me to claim 50# it would be worth the hour drive south.

It doesnt appear to be tested to gold sod level standards, but its over 97% purity which means its partially there for gold standard(blue tag is 95%, gold is 96%+). I could inquire as to its testing level if people really care that much.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

CDFord has certified blue tag, zero weed and zero other crop. Confirmed by Doug Ford ([email protected]), ordered Saturday and received today with photocopy of tag in the shipping box. No shipping info was emailed, but the seed arrived quickly.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Shipping just isnt cheap even with a flat rate USPS box it was 15 bucks for a box big enough to ship 5# of seed. Otherwise i'd totally buy and resell some 50# bags or something but not sure if theres that much of a market? You could fit 10# in a $20 shipping box?


FYI, the flat rate boxes are not the greatest deal in certain scenarios, although admittedly super convenient. When I am shipping things I have sold on eBay, I always enter in weights, dimensions, and my zip code. When buyers shop from me, they pay calculated shipping costs. I have shipped a 30+ lbs audio receiver through FedEx from Shenandoah Valley, VA to Pittsburgh for less than $20. Someone from California would be unlikely to buy from me on an item like that because eBay would have quoted them $40+ for shipping alone.

The point being, I think it could be worthwhile to price seed on the Marketplace here as a *cost + shipping*. Interested buyers provide their zip code. The seller checks USPS, UPS, Fedex...finds the best rate, PMs back the interested buyer to tell them the final cost before they agree to commit. Your primary clients would naturally be closer to you because they are getting cheaper shipping (a better deal).


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

hannahbonetana said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> > CD Ford & Sons is $3.50/lb, sod quality.
> ...


Blue tag


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Drewmey said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > Shipping just isnt cheap even with a flat rate USPS box it was 15 bucks for a box big enough to ship 5# of seed. Otherwise i'd totally buy and resell some 50# bags or something but not sure if theres that much of a market? You could fit 10# in a $20 shipping box?
> ...


Yea, it totally depends if i can get it somewhere for cheaper I'm all for it. I'm just not going to go source specific box sizes to save $2 in shipping  At $5/lb its more or less breaking even for the $4/lb it costs me, plus the 3ish hours of driving/packing/shipping that would be required. Even with Flat rate shipping boxes $70 for 10# anywhere in the US is as cheap or cheaper than the alternatives. Regardless, just threw it out there incase there was a large group of people that needed it, as I too was quoted $48 to ship $40 in seed from retailers in the midwest.


----------

